
Top-tier companies that use Elixir programming language - szsoppa
https://curiosum.dev/blog/5-top-tier-companies-that-use-Elixir
======
szsoppa
What connects Pepsi, Spotify and Discord? They all use Elixir in their tech
stack. Why is Elixir so attractive to the top-tier companies in the world?

~~~
Zingler
> Why is Elixir so attractive to the top-tier companies in the world?

It isn't, which is why so few of them use it.

The funny thing about Elixir is that even though in theory it has lot of the
things you would want in a modern multi-core world, the reality is it would
have been more attractive as a language a decade ago.

